# COVID 19 from the front line



## Elivo (Mar 14, 2020)

Ill put this up front, dont pm me asking me where i work cause i wont answer you LOL.

Most of the guys that have been around know i am a registered nurse and work in a hospital.

The precautions we have been taking, and we get this from DHEC and CDC and follow what they recommend.


The N95 mask is not needed unless there is some type of respiratory procedure going on, ie getting a breathing treatment, getting intubated (putting a breathing tube in) and stuff of that nature.  Other than that a normal surgical mask is what is being used along with gowns, gloves and eye protection.

Negative pressure rooms are being used first just as an extra precaution, if not any available a room with a door that closes is whats used.

We are still not treating everyone that has a cough or cold symptoms, the criteria right now at least in my area is still specific. 


IF you have been to an area that it is widespread, check around your local hospital systems, some of them may have virtual screening available to use, the system i work for has it and is offering it free to the public to use.

DO NOT flood the ER, im already seeing this as recently as last night with damn near every person in there for some kind of cough or cold symptoms.

If you have chronic medical problems be extra cautious, esp if you have stuff along the lines of copd, chf, asthma and other respiratory related conditions.

Elderly need to be careful as well. The ones that seem to be ending up the sickest are the very old.  Not to say some of you young punks may not get very sick but the odds are in your favor.

There is no way they are going to be able to stop the spread of this crap, but they do want to slow it down so as to not over run hospitals.  (Ive seen Jin mention this a few times and he is very much on the money)  

ERs are busy under normal circumstances let alone when there is widespread panic.


Now if you are having trouble breathing, dont be a dumb ass and not seek help, you need it go to the damn hospital, BUT dont get offended when they treat you like typhoid mary, dont forget there is an entire building full of people they also need to look out for, so you are going to be put in a room alone, the staff will not be in there nearly as much as normal. You will have to wear a mask and you will have people that look like they are in hazmat suits caring for you.

Dont be a dick and complain, these people are there to help you but also to help everyone else AND look after themselves as much as they can.

And i agree, the media is doing a crap job with this, and they are to blame for most of the painc.  This is not the beginning of Stephen King's The Stand.

(if you dont know what that is, first you suck, second read it , its a awesome book)


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2020)

Great post, Elivo. More like this, please - medical professionals offering an expert opinion.

Good on ya', Mate.


----------



## Jin (Mar 14, 2020)

Thank you. Keep us posted and do
good!


----------



## tinymk (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks brother


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 14, 2020)

MostValuablePoster award right here.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 14, 2020)

My wife is in the same boat.  She dealt with 4 likely cases with results currently pending.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 14, 2020)

Eli is our Dr. Drew without the angry.....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2020)

Now here is post that I am on board with. Panic free explanations from someone who actually works in a medical profession and has been dealing with it first hand.

My sons fiance also an RN and 1st year Nurse Practitioner student basically had the same things to say.

Thanks you.


----------



## Trump (Mar 14, 2020)

Agreed more professional opinions are what people need as appose to the scare mongering that we getting, thanks dude


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 14, 2020)

Totally agree the Media has not helped...........Watched the D.Muir 2 hour show on the Virus.a waste of time,,a joke,no good useful info.....Mostly scare tach.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 14, 2020)

My g/f is a CRNA (nurse with a master's degree in anesthesia) she works with pregnant women administers epidurals and puts women to sleep getting caesareans ... she deals with 5 to 20 births per 24 shift ... I worry about her exposure risk ... from asymptomatic 20 somethings who dont ever know they are coronavirus carriers ... and to be honest I worry for all health care works who make up many of friends and family ... but I choose to have faith ... the facts and current research indicates those at risk are elderly and other with compromised immune systems ... she does very important work ... and she will continue regardless of these increased risks that all of health works are facing but also choose to continue ... God Bless all of you ...!!!


----------



## GSgator (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m in WA state and my wife is a ER nurse when she works triage she has to wear a papr suit which looks like something out of movie.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 14, 2020)

that is good to hear if our quailed professionals get scared and hermit up we will be in real trouble. im grateful for all the people in the health care and military trying to make this as short and pain free as possible


----------



## Viduus (Mar 15, 2020)

Only other thing I’d add is to read up on the timeline of symptoms/wellness.

5.2 (something like that) is the median before symptoms show with 97% showing before 11 days.

Normal recovery is the second week.

If you go into week 3 then the odds drop and you should seriously think about medical attention. Getting treatment when your lungs are shot might be a little late at that point.

edit: Also found it helpful to know nasal congestion and sore throats are very rare with COVID-19


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 15, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Only other thing I’d add is to read up on the timeline of symptoms/wellness.
> 
> 5.2 (something like that) is the median before symptoms show with 97% showing before 11 days.
> 
> ...



thats really good to know about the rarity of throat and nasal congestion being symptoms. It’s still fairly cold in most places in the US so small colds and allergy’s are probably freaking everyone out when they first notice them. 

im doing what I can in terms of protecting myself and others. I have to go to work, my job isn’t one I could ever do from home, I’m practicing good hygiene and I’m actually using the sanitizing spray at the gym.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 17, 2020)

My gym just closed down. Shit is getting gnarly up here. It won’t surprise me if we all have to sit in our houses for a month.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks for posting the good info brother 
and thanks for doing what you do, tons of respect for nurses.


----------



## Elivo (Apr 23, 2020)

Just checking in.   Been a busy time here like is has been for so many others, in all honesty so far my area has not been hit all that hard by this mess.  We have around 5-8 pt admitted on average in the hospital either with or suspected of having covid 19.  About 5 ish workers have come down with it as well, and thats just in the hospital not counting all the surrounding doctors office and crap like that .


Right now not only are we planning for a surge of sick people but we are also going through a huge financial crisis, as is a lot of health care systems.  People are staying home and not showing up in the ER for their minor little issues.

While that is a good thing it is killing the money flow most hospitals are used to.  My company has had lay offs and pay cuts already.


All in all i am one of the lucky ones that not only has a steady job but also didnt have to take any less money.  

I have not ended up sick so far, a few friends of mine i work with have but they are fine. Id like to say we are looking at the down swing but in all honesty i have no idea when this crap will be done.  Just like everyone else im ready for some return to a somewhat normal life style, and the damn gym needs to open the hell back up quick.

Everyone keep staying safe, do what you need to do and go where you NEED to go but dont be an idiot about it.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 23, 2020)

Is it their revenue thats’s hurting or their cash flow. I really thought revenue would be going through the roof.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 23, 2020)

Elivo said:


> Just checking in.   Been a busy time here like is has been for so many others, in all honesty so far my area has not been hit all that hard by this mess.  We have around 5-8 pt admitted on average in the hospital either with or suspected of having covid 19.  About 5 ish workers have come down with it as well, and thats just in the hospital not counting all the surrounding doctors office and crap like that .
> 
> 
> Right now not only are we planning for a surge of sick people but we are also going through a huge financial crisis, as is a lot of health care systems.  People are staying home and not showing up in the ER for their minor little issues.
> ...


 I was hearing about this last week.Shows how the media changes info. I heard they are laying people off because they made all this extra room for covid patients and not doing elective surgeries. Basically they were blaming a lack of covid patients to make the people think its safe outside and to reopen states...im just glad there are people like you around to break down the truth instead of what everyone says to help their personal agenda.


----------



## Elivo (Apr 24, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Is it their revenue thats’s hurting or their cash flow. I really thought revenue would be going through the roof.




in areas like mine where it isnt as bad, the numbers are way down, AND all elective surgeries and stuff like that has been put on hold, only emergency surgery is happening, also out patient radiology stuff is shut down as well.  That is whats really killing the money flow, surgery is a big money maker for hospital systems.

Now most places are setting up special parts of the hospital to make room for a surge of covid pts, we have one whole floor dedicated to it and a 10 person smaller unit. But we havent needed anymore than the 10 person unit.   

The problem is you just dont know when and if the surge will hit, but places are preparing if it does so they are ready.  The lack of elective surgeries and other out patient services is a big area where they are losing money, but also people just are not going to the hospital unless they really need to, that also has a big effect on their revenue.


I know my system is going to start opening up surgeries and stuff again i think this week or next week, the amount of covid pts we got is less than what we were expecting so they have the extra protective gear to spare and get that stuff up and running in a safe manner.

now you take a place like new york where they are getting killed and its a bit different, they need more help big time.  But the smaller towns and cities are losing money.


----------



## Elivo (Apr 24, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> I was hearing about this last week.Shows how the media changes info. I heard they are laying people off because they made all this extra room for covid patients and not doing elective surgeries. Basically they were blaming a lack of covid patients to make the people think its safe outside and to reopen states...im just glad there are people like you around to break down the truth instead of what everyone says to help their personal agenda.



Yeah ive seen where states want to start reopening stuff, the lack of pts we are seeing means the efforts are working, as much as it sucks thats what it takes. They start opening a bunch of stuff up, and i can see numbers jumping in those areas, just the sheer amount of people that will flood to whatever is open will cause an issue.


----------



## Amanda4450 (Apr 24, 2020)

Elivo said:


> Just checking in.   Been a busy time here like is has been for so many others, in all honesty so far my area has not been hit all that hard by this mess.  We have around 5-8 pt admitted on average in the hospital either with or suspected of having covid 19.  About 5 ish workers have come down with it as well, and thats just in the hospital not counting all the surrounding doctors office and crap like that .
> 
> 
> Right now not only are we planning for a surge of sick people but we are also going through a huge financial crisis, as is a lot of health care systems.  People are staying home and not showing up in the ER for their minor little issues.
> ...



Awesome to see a fellow nurse on here!! We are facing the same issues at our hospital as well. They have done a big round of lay-offs as well as taken away all of our employee matching retirement... dating back to the end of last fiscal year so that’s July. 

I’m in the NICU so we are pretty isolated from the potential COVID cases. We had a scare or two with mothers who spiked temps, but none were ever positive. Wearing the masks 12 hrs at a time has really taken a toll, but as you said, I’m blessed to have a job so I’m thankful for that. 

I’m the NICU we are restricting visitation to one parent at the bedside at a time and no one other than parents may visit. I’m in Tennessee and we are rolling out phase I of re-opening on Monday so I’m curious to see how it all goes. 

Stay safe out there!!


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 9, 2020)

Elivo said:


> Yeah ive seen where states want to start reopening stuff, the lack of pts we are seeing means the efforts are working, as much as it sucks thats what it takes. They start opening a bunch of stuff up, and i can see numbers jumping in those areas, just the sheer amount of people that will flood to whatever is open will cause an issue.



Dude..... where you at?


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 9, 2020)

Good bump, dk, interesting to see how all this has been unfolding since the OP.

We had a member like this on the other board, also a Nurse, who began posting a COVID "log" for a while.  He was in NYC, back when it was the epicenter.  His posts were more pessimistic, about the disease itself and about how hospital administrations were dealing with their front line employees.

Then, one day he just stopped posting.  We figured he might have gone from employee to victim, but he did resurface one time, weeks later.  No cheer in his update, but he did survive the potential physical risks at least.  Hasn't been back since, my uninformed guess is that he may have a form of PTSD after all he went through and witnessed.  Experiences and subsequent reactions will vary among these heroes and heroines depending on what patients they worked with and in what parts of the country, but things like these Boards we love may seem sort of irrelevant to the hardest hit front line veterans.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey, sorry for being MIA, not sure what there is to say at this point other than like everywhere else, it’s gotten worse here. We went from an average of 4 or 5 patients to about 15-20 a day that are in the hospital either suspected of having Covid or being positive with it.

Work has been busy, ive coded more people in the last month than I have over the course of a year I think. Staff is stressed and tired and being worked to death. No one is happy right now. 

being the small town hospital we don’t have some of the resources the bigger places have or access to more nurses, nurse aids and everything else, so we have to get by with what we have. And it’s taking its toll. 

i myself have not caught it as far as I know, I haven’t done a test for it myself cause I have yet to have any symptoms to make me feel like I need to. In general I’m just run down.

Working our hasn’t happened in I don’t know how long, gyms I think may have opened here again, not sure though, I quit checking a while back. 

I’m hanging on, hoping crap eases up at least a little here soon, I’ve seen I don’t know how many nurses just flat out quit and move on to less demanding areas to work. 

Long story short, it’s a sh!t show for the most part!!!


----------

